# Left 4 Dead



## Teco (Oct 25, 2008)

Kinda early for it but im so hyped for it and since there's alot of Furs on Steam it seems I thought I'd beat someone to the point. It looks like a pretty good steam zombie simulator if you ask me, I watched some multiplayer videos, oh fun. I rather like the idea of teamwork and rushing across fields, escaping zombies, some trying to pull you away from the team with their tongues and then to hold your own in a house, or be a zombie and take down the team. Im getting it for sure. Anyone else? Thoughts? Preferably no bashing of the game.

---
Versus tips.
---
Survivors:
-Stay together and try to stay moving forward. 

-Shotguns are good for running and gunning expecially when your teammates have them too, I've seen people just plow through a level with them, while uzis and the assault rifle is g.reat for when the hordes comes after you, so crowd control would be the word and the hunting rifle is just fun and effective, not only can it pierce through mostly everything it kills non-boss zombies in one hit usually.

-Its often a good idea to explore rooms to find hidding boss zombies or better yet, items like medkit and grenades.

-It might be better to go slow and kill off some of the enemy team first then go into a dash, gaining alot of ground or forcing the remaining enemies to act, usually resulting in an epic fail and the circle will usually go on like that till you get to an area where you have to stop and defend

-When facing a tank, if you found some cocktails or happen to see a gas can around, use that on it ASAP, I do believe it takes more damage when on fire and if you just stall or run from it long enough the fire will kill it. Also try to keep enemies off your buddies, you need them to take the tank out, and also try to pick up downed enemies if it isnt coming after you.

-Use pipe bombs on areas you are going to go through to clear out the zombies, making it easier to get through and taking out bosses.

-Crouching is very important if you dont want shot and its alot easier to get a horde off you if you're covered in bile if you duck in a corner because then your buddies can shoot the zombies in the head with zero worry of doing the same to you.

-Always have someone watching your rear and be sure he or she knows when the team is moving up.

-Close door behind you, it makes it harder for zombies and bosses to get to you.
------
Infected
------
Attack as a group, usually the boomer is the one to start a 'combo' then a smoker pulls one of the untouched away and hunters pounce another two untouched.

-Try to pounce long or high distances with the Hunter, you'll do an addition amount of damage.

-Smokers should focus on stalling survivors while his teammates spawn or just plain stopping them from going where they need to go. Grabbing someone who's got a horde after them is also effective way to deal out damage.

-Boomers are the backbone, dont waste him, without him you can only depend on the survivors own faults to get alot of damage done to them.

-Tanks rape. But they can get raped if you arent smart, avoid fire and dont go into a bad situation, give up control if you have to. A tank also can work if its teammates are dead or sitting back. A tank should take out one survivor and more on to another one while a hunter pounces the downed survivors, while smokers pull them away from the tank or toward it, and boomers just need to get bile on as many survivors as it can so zombies slow down the survivors.

-Smoker tips: Pull survivors into cars with alarms for a rape fest. On No Mercy, during the lift, try to pull someone into the gas station near a pump and you might get an insta-kill, other survivors might accidently shoot the pump, making it explode which will kill you and down anyone around and if the debris falls on them they die. On Blood Harvest, look for cliffsides with no obstacles (section of  the fence missing or such) and try if you can to pull a survivor off it, it'll cause them to hang, where you can pull he's  helper off too.  A combo I found is if you pull someone to the edge of a cliff, if another survivors walks right up to them to help, a hunter can pounce that player and push the one on the cliff's edge off the cliff for an insta kill.


----------



## stray wolfy (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting it too
The premise of it in general is awesome
kind of like Resident Evil Outbreak....only not falling flat on it's face when it comes to "teamwork"


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm waiting for the demo to come out before I make a decision on it.


----------



## Teco (Oct 26, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> I'm waiting for the demo to come out before I make a decision on it.


Not sure if that'll happen, I do hope so though! Seeing as its going to be mainly multiplayer, got bout 50% of that happening. =o


----------



## bane233 (Oct 26, 2008)

hey it's taco! XD


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 26, 2008)

Teco said:


> Not sure if that'll happen, I do hope so though! Seeing as its going to be mainly multiplayer, got bout 50% of that happening. =o



It was confirmed last month. http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3169875

No release date yet, but it's at least confirmed to happen.


----------



## Rayne (Oct 26, 2008)

Already have it pre-ordered, just waiting for the pre-load and release.



Teco said:


> Not sure if that'll happen, I do hope so though! Seeing as its going to be mainly multiplayer, got bout 50% of that happening. =o



More like 100%.


----------



## Teco (Oct 26, 2008)

bane233 said:


> hey it's taco! XD


No! not a Taco!

Also, demo <3


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm really excited for this game!! This looks like it may very well be the zombie game I've been dreaming of for years! I don't know too much about it yet.. just saw a vid for it. Isn't it coming out this year though?


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 26, 2008)

MUDjoe2 said:


> November 18th good sir.



Hot damn! That's pretty close. I'm so renewing my Live account for this.

I'm assuming this is intended for co-op and online play, since that's what it seemed to be made out to be for.

This kind of zombie survival seems pretty intense.


----------



## Teco (Oct 26, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Hot damn! That's pretty close. I'm so renewing my Live account for this.
> 
> I'm assuming this is intended for co-op and online play, since that's what it seemed to be made out to be for.
> 
> This kind of zombie survival seems pretty intense.



Indeed, I may get it for the 360. Depends on who I can find for some good ol zombie surviving


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 27, 2008)

Hope y'all can rely on each other.  I'm usually a healer in games, so I usually have my eye on everyone's health.  No one better try going Rambo while I'm playing...


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 27, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Hope y'all can rely on each other.  I'm usually a healer in games, so I usually have my eye on everyone's health.  No one better try going Rambo while I'm playing...



Yes.. I'm sure that'll be a lesson hard-learned for some. From what I understand, playing hero in this game just gets you killed and leaves your team with one less arm of defense.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 27, 2008)

^ Looking forward to working with you.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 27, 2008)

This may help some people IRL too and on TF2 since people do not like to listen to "WATCH THE DAMN BUILDING" and thus, we lose.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, when is the demo coming out? Since I am currently on a school computer everything is blocked


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 27, 2008)

skittle said:


> Oh, when is the demo coming out? Since I am currently on a school computer everything is blocked



There's no release date yet. All Valve said was that it's going to happen.


----------



## Rayne (Oct 27, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> There's no release date yet. All Valve said was that it's going to happen.



The demo's release date is pegged at around Nov. 4th, being released as early as Nov. 1st.


----------



## Teco (Oct 28, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Yes.. I'm sure that'll be a lesson hard-learned for some. From what I understand, playing hero in this game just gets you killed and leaves your team with one less arm of defense.



I've got the rear! *one hand pumps shotgun*


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 28, 2008)

Teco said:


> I've got the rear! *one hand pumps shotgun*



Right side covered!  *Loads dual MP7s*


----------



## Teco (Oct 28, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Right side covered!  *Loads dual MP7s*


 ..what are those, dont you know shotguns are zombie repellents!


----------



## Rayne (Oct 28, 2008)

Teco said:


> ..what are those, dont you know shotguns are zombie repellents!



Only when referred to as boomsticks. 8D


----------



## Skittle (Oct 28, 2008)

Rayne said:


> Only when referred to as boomsticks. 8D


Hurrhurr. I'm gonna have to play Evil Dead the Musical while playing this.


----------



## Rayne (Oct 28, 2008)

skittle said:


> Hurrhurr. I'm gonna have to play Evil Dead the Musical while playing this.



Damn right you are.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 28, 2008)

Teco said:


> ..what are those, dont you know shotguns are zombie repellents!



They be my glorified uzis.  Not everyone can has the shottie.  Unless pistols have infinite ammo, then I dual those suckers.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 28, 2008)

Rayne said:


> Damn right you are.


Haha. Such a wonderful musical. Wish I coulda seen it in person instead of just having the soundtrack.


----------



## Teco (Oct 28, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> They be my glorified uzis.  Not everyone can has the shottie.  Unless pistols have infinite ammo, then I dual those suckers.


  *dual wields shotguns and one hand pumps them both* -.- Yah


----------



## Skittle (Nov 5, 2008)

So, anyone have the demo yet since the preordered? If so, TELL US!


----------



## Teco (Nov 5, 2008)

skittle said:


> So, anyone have the demo yet since the preordered? If so, TELL US!



I  dont remember when that comes out. I know there's an intro movie on Steam...


----------



## Skittle (Nov 5, 2008)

Teco said:


> I  dont remember when that comes out. I know there's an intro movie on Steam...


If you preordered, you got the demo on the 4th.


----------



## Teco (Nov 5, 2008)

skittle said:


> If you preordered, you got the demo on the 4th.


Oh. OH! Oh..... 
Huh.. does that offer still apply? Say if I go preorder now download it, play it tomorrow and give you feedbacK?


----------



## Skittle (Nov 5, 2008)

Teco said:


> Oh. OH! Oh.....
> Huh.. does that offer still apply? Say if I go preorder now download it, play it tomorrow and give you feedbacK?


I has no idea.


----------



## Rayne (Nov 5, 2008)

So yeah...demo and the first release of Steam Cloud tomorrow. Wooo!



Teco said:


> Huh.. does that offer still apply?



Yes.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 5, 2008)

Rayne, I love your icon. Dead Space: Downfall, ftw. I watched it yesterday.


----------



## Teco (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice, I'll pre-order that right now


----------



## Rayne (Nov 5, 2008)

So, the demo is now pre-loadable. About 20% done pre-loading it as of this post. :3



skittle said:


> Rayne, I love your icon. Dead Space: Downfall, ftw. I watched it yesterday.



Damn straight. 8D


----------



## Skittle (Nov 5, 2008)

Rayne said:


> So, the demo is now pre-loadable. About 20% done pre-loading it as of this post. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Damn straight. 8D


The way she dies is pretty cool. Insiiiides!


----------



## Teco (Nov 6, 2008)

That  movie kept popping up everywhere after me and my friend beat Dead Space...like.. thrice in one day, we were so tempted to give in to its evil warping ability and just buy it.... attention hog. *punched*


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, I'll be downloading the demo, so I know what I'll be doing the rest of the day...

I sucks how my mic isn't working, but I'll make do.  Just know if I'm shouting @ my computer that I'm in deep.  Can't spend time typing when you're surrounded by the uh, living impared.


----------



## Rayne (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay...I think that I'm in love. <3<3<3

The demo is a tad bit short, but the addition of the Director gives it quite a bit of replay value. Me and my friends just barely beat the demo on advanced, as three of us went down in a horde of roughly a lot of zombies and smokers and the fourth guy just ran straight for the safe room. Now to swing for completing it without dying on expert. 8D



Teco said:


> That  movie kept popping up everywhere after me and my friend beat Dead Space...like.. thrice in one day, we were so tempted to give in to its evil warping ability and just buy it.... attention hog. *punched*



It's a good flick if you want some decent backstory to the game. ;o



skittle said:


> The way she dies is pretty cool. Insiiiides!



If it weren't for the circumstances behind it, I'd say it was an awesome death. I just liked the character too much for that. =/


----------



## Skittle (Nov 6, 2008)

This is gonna be a dumb question but, did you guys preorder to get the demo or is it open for everyone now?


----------



## Teco (Nov 6, 2008)

skittle said:


> This is gonna be a dumb question but, did you guys preorder to get the demo or is it open for everyone now?



preordered, mine finally decide to download...after i was done with work instead of during -.-


----------



## Skittle (Nov 6, 2008)

Poo. I can't preorder since I am someone who wants a demo or to see the game before buying it.


----------



## Rayne (Nov 6, 2008)

skittle said:


> Poo. I can't preorder since I am someone who wants a demo or to see the game before buying it.



The demo will be out for everyone who didn't pre-order it on Nov. 11th.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 6, 2008)

Rayne said:


> The demo will be out for everyone who didn't pre-order it on Nov. 11th.


Thanks!


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 6, 2008)

I cant wait until this game comes out. (I'm a zombie game fanatic)


----------



## Teco (Nov 6, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> I cant wait until this game comes out. (I'm a zombie game fanatic)



I cant wait to play on the FA servers. -3- People are gonna haaa~te me~


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 6, 2008)

I already have a twelve gauge shotgun and a backpack full of shells just in case my area goes apocalyptic.


----------



## Teco (Nov 6, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> I already have a twelve gauge shotgun and a backpack full of shells just in case my area goes apocalyptic.


We can only hope...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 7, 2008)

Teco said:


> I cant wait to play on the FA servers. -3- People are gonna haaa~te me~



Why?  Do you go Rambo or go off alone or something?  Heh, had one time we  just bum rushed to the first safe house.  You know, _after_ we set off the alarm for fun. XD  *sigh* Great moments.  I accidentaly satrtled a witch and she creamed the guy next to me.  He lived, I laughed.  

I'm also getting better at crouch sniping with pistols.  You know, as long as someone doesn't run in front of me...

Shuddering with anticipation for the FA server...


----------



## Teco (Nov 7, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Why?  Do you go Rambo or go off alone or something?  Heh, had one time we  just bum rushed to the first safe house.  You know, _after_ we set off the alarm for fun. XD  *sigh* Great moments.  I accidentaly satrtled a witch and she creamed the guy next to me.  He lived, I laughed.
> 
> I'm also getting better at crouch sniping with pistols.  You know, as long as someone doesn't run in front of me...
> 
> Shuddering with anticipation for the FA server...



I cant Rambo anything unless there's a .50 cal.... you just cant. Or if its Shadowrun. Cause then you cut people down. But no... Im not one to toot my own horn but my expertise in life is video games... so with a decent team that knows what they're doing I do pretty good! Im a rage generator one might say. ^^;


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, I'm goin a few rounds of zombie mayhem before I have to get homework done.  If anyone wants to add em to their friend list, my screenname is nintendragon87.   

And if one more person runs into my rilfe round, they're on their own.  Word to the wise:  If you see someone with the hunting rifle and not moving, chances are they're aiming down the scope and getting ready to fire.  Don't be in front of them.  It's an instant down for you if you do.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 8, 2008)

OH GOD I'M SO STOKED


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 8, 2008)

its like someone looked at RE:Outbreak and laughed, and fixed the massive part on Team work


----------



## Kote (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh man, the release date is just around the corner and I have no connection for my 360!... and no money :C . Either way, I'm so gonna get this game! Steam makes some of the most kick-ass games, and this one is based on zombie survival... It's gonna be one kick-ass zombie survival game, and I won't be able to play with anyone else :C . What a bummer.


----------



## Teco (Nov 17, 2008)

Got it preloading as for everyone else should! We should hand out some Steam IDs for when it comes out and we can play together.  Mine's Tecopet.


----------



## Rayne (Nov 18, 2008)

Just finished my first runthrough of the game with a couple friends, and DAYUM! Words cannot describe how awesome the finales and all sorts of other pieces were.


----------



## Teco (Nov 18, 2008)

Indeed, Im playing it right now and its awesome. Awesome to the max.

I'd be awesome if Dragoneers ran in and told us about this FA server.

.....

.... wait for iiiit


----------



## Skittle (Nov 18, 2008)

*bangs head on desk* Want to kill zombies. Have no money. Must kill zombies...


----------



## Teco (Nov 18, 2008)

wait for iiiiit


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Nov 19, 2008)

F'n LOVE this game! $60 well spent


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 19, 2008)

I love Versus mode. If anyone wants to play my gamertag is BigBOS5. Happy hunting.


----------



## Gryffinswing (Nov 19, 2008)

Versus mode is awesome. 
And omg they also changed expert mode so it was actually difficult.  Before I used to be able to get through Expert on the demo without too much trouble.  But now it's like one zombie hits takes away 20 of my health. D: 
But still trying at the achievements. :3 25 achievements down


----------



## Skittle (Nov 19, 2008)

Someone wanna pay for my copy?


----------



## Teco (Nov 19, 2008)

skittle said:


> Someone wanna pay for my copy?



You're funny


----------



## Skittle (Nov 19, 2008)

Teco said:


> You're funny


Actually, some very very nice person on this forum, will not be named so that they are not nagged, did give me an extra copy they had!

Edit: So yea, you guys can add me to play with me now!


----------



## X (Nov 19, 2008)

so, i am taking it that most everyone is playing L4d on the 360?


----------



## Gryffinswing (Nov 19, 2008)

Nope Pc for me.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 19, 2008)

PC for me too.

Watching me try to play a shooter on a console is pathetic.


----------



## Rayne (Nov 19, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> so, i am taking it that most everyone is playing L4d on the 360?



PC.



skittle said:


> Watching me try to play a shooter on a console is pathetic.



^ This too. xD


----------



## Teco (Nov 19, 2008)

PC for me too


----------



## Skittle (Nov 19, 2008)

Rayne, can you not steer the boat/buggy in HL2 either like me? My dad actually laughed at me while watching me attempt.


----------



## Teco (Nov 19, 2008)

Added some tips on the first post.


----------



## X (Nov 19, 2008)

skittle said:


> Rayne, can you not steer the boat/buggy in HL2 either like me? My dad actually laughed at me while watching me attempt.



oh my god, i couldn't even get that thing halfway across the level without crashing it into a wall X_x


----------



## Rayne (Nov 19, 2008)

skittle said:


> Rayne, can you not steer the boat/buggy in HL2 either like me? My dad actually laughed at me while watching me attempt.



I haven't touched a console FPS since 2003; so I never had that problem with Half-Life 2 and my trusty keyboard and mouse. 8D


----------



## Skittle (Nov 20, 2008)

Rayne said:


> I haven't touched a console FPS since 2003; so I never had that problem with Half-Life 2 and my trusty keyboard and mouse. 8D


Damn, I STILL had that issue with the keyboard and mouse. *fail*


----------



## Skittle (Nov 21, 2008)

Finally played yesterday. I like playing as Smoker, wish I got it more often.


----------



## Rayne (Nov 21, 2008)

skittle said:


> Finally played yesterday. I like playing as Smoker, wish I got it more often.



Smoker's fun, so is the Boomer--hehe, hiding on top of a subway car and then spewing vomit all over the survivors as they exit the thing. Hunter would definitely be more awesome if it wasn't the most common Infected in Versus mode.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 21, 2008)

Rayne said:


> Smoker's fun, so is the Boomer--hehe, hiding on top of a subway car and then spewing vomit all over the survivors as they exit the thing. Hunter would definitely be more awesome if it wasn't the most common Infected in Versus mode.


It's hard for me to aim with the Hunter but I'm special. Also, the Boomer for me. I dun like things were one shot I die though I do enjoy watching the hit tally up when the mass mob does come. Haha.


----------



## Rayne (Nov 21, 2008)

skittle said:


> It's hard for me to aim with the Hunter but I'm special. Also, the Boomer for me. I dun like things were one shot I die though I do enjoy watching the hit tally up when the mass mob does come. Haha.



Especially when you break 100 assists from one vomit attack. Nice and fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 21, 2008)

Rayne said:


> Especially when you break 100 assists from one vomit attack. Nice and fuzzy feeling.


Very nice, fuzzy feeling. I have yet to play Tank though.


----------



## Teco (Nov 21, 2008)

Hunters, if you get good with them can pounce on people and do a good 10+ damage and then more if you manage to hit them, its hard to if they're moving but my god it feels good to do it, and then pinning them to a car which then sets off an alarm and they get nom'd. <3


----------



## Rayne (Nov 21, 2008)

skittle said:


> Very nice, fuzzy feeling. I have yet to play Tank though.



I don't care for the tank too much. To play it successfully, you really have to have a good time and/or be up against a bad group of survivors; that, and you can't really hold back and wait for too long. =/


----------



## Teco (Nov 21, 2008)

Rayne said:


> I don't care for the tank too much. To play it successfully, you really have to have a good time and/or be up against a bad group of survivors; that, and you can't really hold back and wait for too long. =/



Well, you could just chuck rocks from a distance and let your teammate finish off the should be scattered survivors and if you have to give up control you might as well, I'd do it if the situation was too dangerous plus no one spawned on my team.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 21, 2008)

I was a tank once, and I couldn't attack a downed survivor.  By the time I starrted running towards the others, I was already down to the triple digits.  I failed.  T_T

Whatever.  I don't care for versus.  Partially cause no one cares about being the survivors.


----------



## Teco (Nov 21, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I was a tank once, and I couldn't attack a downed survivor.  By the time I starrted running towards the others, I was already down to the triple digits.  I failed.  T_T
> 
> Whatever.  I don't care for versus.  Partially cause no one cares about being the survivors.



You have to care. The game makes you be them >.<

You were probably hitting the downed guy but it takes like 50 of their 350 health away when they're down


----------



## Kyoujin (Nov 22, 2008)

I like the game a lot, just wish it had a little more variety.. and why the heck can you only play two campaigns in versus? lol. They need to add in a few more guns, maybe customization.. I mean, an RPG would have made a lot of sense, even if it only had two rounds. But gah, oh well.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 22, 2008)

I was playing like crazy tonight. I make a good support/medic if anyone wants to play with me later. ^_^


----------



## pheonix (Nov 24, 2008)

I've heard so many good things about this game, I can't wait to play it.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 24, 2008)

So after being booted and bounced around on 5 different games I finally get into a game, only to be stuck with a bunch of idiots. When I say run, I do not mean ABANDON EVERYONE. Uggggggh. We had an idiot try to pull a Leroy Jenkins.


----------



## Teco (Nov 24, 2008)

skittle said:


> So after being booted and bounced around on 5 different games I finally get into a game, only to be stuck with a bunch of idiots. When I say run, I do not mean ABANDON EVERYONE. Uggggggh. We had an idiot try to pull a Leroy Jenkins.



Yeah, you get that alot unfortunately. To a point where I want to make a clan of people who have common sense because all I get is a bunch of Leroy Jenkins anymore.


----------



## Rayne (Nov 24, 2008)

Which is why you hunt around for very specific servers/Steam group servers. :3


----------



## Tudd (Nov 24, 2008)

I guess I should consider myself lucky to have people bugging me to play who actually know what they're doing and can do it well. ;P


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 24, 2008)

I need to get a corded mouse for this.  My wireless mouse (and only mouse for that matter) keeps eating up batteries like crazy.  The number of times I got downed due to my mouse losing the connection is becoming an issue.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 25, 2008)

=3 playing a pirated Russian version, really good game deserving me to actually go out and buy it


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 25, 2008)

Im playing it now on the 360, if someone wants to join me. (BigBOS5)


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 26, 2008)

I like playing as Bill,that old dude kicks some undead ass. Anyway, I have a challenge.
I want someone to beat my score on the first level of NO MERCY (this is for 360 ONLY).

*SCORE TO BEAT:
-546 zombie kills

*Anyone who can do it gets a cookie.


----------



## Grunge-Fox22 (Nov 26, 2008)

dude, this game is rediculous amounts of fun, i'm working up to at least take on advanced mode... I'm always looking for others to join up...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 26, 2008)

Grunge-Fox22 said:


> dude, this game is rediculous amounts of fun, i'm working up to at least take on advanced mode... I'm always looking for others to join up...


I only play advanced mode. Normal mode is too easy, and im not ready for expert until I have a good team. What do you play it on?


----------



## yak (Nov 26, 2008)

This game intrigues me so... 
Finally, this can be a game where I could show off my above-average FPS skills in a cooperative setting. I'm dying to play it with someone, but I'm afraid I won't have the required bandwidth to do this comfortably.

What is the speed of the connection it requires to play somewhat comfortably?


----------



## Magnus (Nov 26, 2008)

something other then dial up maybe?


----------



## Tudd (Nov 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I only play advanced mode. Normal mode is too easy, and im not ready for expert until I have a good team. What do you play it on?



The game isnt any fun unless it's on expert. :grin:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 26, 2008)

Tudd said:


> The game isnt any fun unless it's on expert. :grin:


It would be if you had reliable teammates. Not ones that like to set off the hoard, like to leave everyone behind, or like to stay behind. The biggest issue Ive had, are pyros that burn everything including their teammates.


----------



## Tudd (Nov 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> It would be if you had reliable teammates. Not ones that like to set off the hoard, like to leave everyone behind, or like to stay behind. The biggest issue Ive had, are pyros that burn everything including their teammates.



My biggest issue is choosing which friends to play with. :grin:

That and people who just won't give up even after playing for three hours straight.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 26, 2008)

Tudd said:


> My biggest issue is choosing which friends to play with. :grin:
> 
> That and people who just won't give up even after playing for three hours straight.


Lucky XD


----------



## Skittle (Nov 26, 2008)

Three hours straight? I got other things to do! One run through is enough for me unless I got nothing better to do. All depends, mainly on my mate since he doesn't have it yet to play with me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 27, 2008)

Just deleted the Russian L4D pirated copy I have, sadly I think I wont be able to do Expert so much since with me no having mics I most likly be ordered around and become teh decoy...like a PIPE BOMB


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 27, 2008)

Lol. Expert on the demo...good times. Took goddamn 2 hours to get out of the subway. If one person died, everyone else did.
OH HAI TANK AT UR SPAWN WITH A HORDE.


----------



## Kyoujin (Nov 27, 2008)

Had a team for Expert, almost beat it but two of them had to leave. Oye. -- Looking for more players now since they're not on often on Live.. trying to finish getting the achievements, too. xD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 27, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> Had a team for Expert, almost beat it but two of them had to leave. Oye. -- Looking for more players now since they're not on often on Live.. trying to finish getting the achievements, too. xD


I'll play with you later~
Add me, Im BigBOS5. I'll do my best to help! :-D

You can IM or PM me to tell me when you are on too.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 1, 2008)

So, has anyone seen the L4D shirts? I so want the Francis one!!!

Too bad there is no shirt with just the Witch on it.


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Dec 1, 2008)

i have been playing since saturday, but i have exceded my download limit so am speed limited to slower than dialup so i wont be able to play again till the 22nd.

my user name is tech_hawk


----------

